# ThePuzzleStore.uk Top speed cubes and twisty puzzles, with fast shipping within Europe



## martywolfman (Apr 27, 2016)

Black Friday is starting early!
Hello everyone, we've decided to start the Black Friday weekend sales early, with discounts up to 70%, and Buy1 Get 1 free offers.
Some of the Special offers are in very limited quantities so don't wait! When they're gone, they're gone.
All offers end at Midnight on Monday.

https://www.thepuzzlestore.uk/all-puzzles/black-friday-weekend-deals-2018/?sort=featured&page=1


----------



## martywolfman (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi guys

thepuzzlestore.uk is now taking pre-orders for the MoYu Weilong GTS, you can place your orders here:

http://thepuzzlestore.uk/moyu-weilong-gts-3x3-speed-cube/


----------



## Thecuberrr (May 3, 2016)

Your store looks great, I will definitely consider buying from you in the future. I am glad to see a decent cube store in the uk for once. I hope your store really takes off


----------



## martywolfman (May 3, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Lewis (May 4, 2016)

I'm also glad there's getting more and more cube stores in the UK, especially as yours here stocks a bunch of unusual puzzles I haven't seen on any other UK-based sites.
I ordered a 6x6x6 from here a few days ago, I imagine it's on it's way here as we speak, and as much as I'm trying to cut back on spending I know it's probably only a matter of time before I cave and buy an obscene amount of puzzles off here...


----------



## martywolfman (May 4, 2016)

Thanks  Yes, I wanted to offer some less usual puzzles along with the speedcubes, as a long term twisty puzzle fan myself 

The 6x6 was indeed posted yesterday, along with everything else that was bought over the bank holiday weekend. It should be with you in the next day or so.

Many thanks for shopping with us 

All obscenely valued orders are gratefully received


----------



## Kotra25 (May 4, 2016)

Do you send new puzzles if they don't come in a time frame or do I have to pay registred shipping. I am definitley gonna buy from here!


----------



## martywolfman (May 4, 2016)

Well, as a online supplier it is our responsibility to ensure that the items you purchase get to you, so in the unlikely event than an item had clearly been lost in the post, we would send a replacement, or a refund.

I see no reason why that would happen though. Having shipped hundreds of puzzles all over the world, and never once having one that didn't reach its destination.

However, if it seemed that the area you live had regular difficulty with this for some reason, we would need to look at using registered and/or signed for shipping for future orders.


----------



## stoic (May 4, 2016)

Store looks terrific, best of luck with it. 
You should update the link in the OP, though; when I first looked at it a few days ago I didn't realise you have such a variety as it links to "speed cubes" and I didn't realise that wasn't the homepage. 
It looks like you've gone to a lot of trouble to stock some really unusual stuff.


----------



## martywolfman (May 4, 2016)

Thanks 

Hmm, you're probably right, I will do that - it made sense to me at the time I was typing it, to link directly to the speed cube section, given that this is the speedsolving forum. But obviously i don't want people to think that's all there is when I sell so much more


----------



## Kotra25 (May 4, 2016)

martywolfman said:


> Well, as a online supplier it is our responsibility to ensure that the items you purchase get to you, so in the unlikely event than an item had clearly been lost in the post, we would send a replacement, or a refund.
> 
> I see no reason why that would happen though. Having shipped hundreds of puzzles all over the world, and never once having one that didn't reach its destination.
> 
> However, if it seemed that the area you live had regular difficulty with this for some reason, we would need to look at using registered and/or signed for shipping for future orders.


No my country dosen't have common problems with delivery but I wanted to make sure I don't lose lots of money on an order that never arrives.


----------



## martywolfman (May 4, 2016)

Yeah, I know 

Like I said, it's never happened yet, hopefully it never will


----------



## Berd (May 5, 2016)

Is your yj fisher cube the v1 or v2? V2 is very new and I want it!


----------



## martywolfman (May 5, 2016)

The fisher cube currently in stock is the V1. I have v2 on order, they should be arriving towards the end of next week.


----------



## Thecuberrr (May 7, 2016)

Are you going to get any lubricant or stickers in to sell?


----------



## martywolfman (May 7, 2016)

Yes. Lubricant, I have some samples I'm testing right now, it will be our own branded lube. Stickers, hopefully at some point, but it won't be in the immediate future unfortunatelyu


----------



## SimonV (May 8, 2016)

I will definetly order from your site when i'm allowed to order. You're prices are way better than other UK-based cube stores and you have a wide variety of puzzles.
But i do have a few questions.
Do you ship to Belgium ?
How long would it take to arrive in Belgium.
Is it possible to lower shipping prices ?
Will you be stocking the Weipo ?


----------



## Kotra25 (May 8, 2016)

Yes lower shipping cost is something everyone wants . But for me it is cheaper than in sweden and I don't want to order from hong kong (3-6 weeks delivery) so I dont have any choice. Keep up the good work martywolfman.


----------



## martywolfman (May 8, 2016)

SimonV:

I ship anywhere in the world. Belgium, along with all other EU countries should take 3-5 working days, according to the Royal Mails website.

Shipping prices are charged at cost. The only way I could lower them is to add money to the price of the puzzles. I don't charge for the packaging at all, only the cost of actually posting it, and I can't do anything to change that cost unfortunately.

All I would say in the regard though, is it tends to be better value if you buy more than one cube - unless they are big and heavy, the shipping cost per cube comes down when you buy 2 or 3 puzzles.

The Weipo will be in stock this week, the shipment should be here by Wednesday hopefully.

Thanks Kotra


----------



## Hssandwich (May 8, 2016)

Will you consider stocking square-1s? Especially the QiYi and the Moyu when it comes out.


----------



## martywolfman (May 8, 2016)

Absolutely. I want to have as big a range of products available as possible, but it takes a little while to expand the range - I don't have unlimited funds of course 

I have a big shipment coming in this week, so my next order will likely be a couple of weeks from now, I want to get a few different square-1's and skewbs included in the next shipment.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 8, 2016)

Hi! I am a sub of your channel and have been for a long time. I hope your store grows. Could I maybe leave some suggestions on ehat to order? If you can, of course.
1. Maru lube . Please get this. I promise you it will make your store the most popular uk store, because it is the best lube and the only other plac to get it is fasttech, which takes forever to ship, or a us store, which has ridiculous shipping prices. Please.
2. Teal cubes (especially the GTS, if that is ok. It would be great if you had different coloured cubes rather than just black white or primary)
3. A stackmat (gen 4 maybe) since it is soooo hard to get in the uk. If possible for all of these things, of course.

I promise you that things like these will really expand your store and make it the most popular UK store, since it would have everything a cuber needs.. Also, I am looking to start a cubing YouTube channel ( in fact, I am in the process of setting everything up) . Would you be looking for someone to test for you and get your store out there? I could try to tell people about your store and advertise your store. I understand if no. Also, I would only think of asking you for this when I get my channel slightly bigger. When would you think of doing suck recruiting?
Thanks in advance and I appreciate everything you are doing.
~ Ias.


----------



## martywolfman (May 8, 2016)

Of course, I'm happy to hear suggestions.

Maru Lube - I'd like to stock it, I just need to find a wholesale supplier. I am working on my own store brand lube whjich will be in stock soon, but that's silicone oil based. Lube is a matter of preference, some prefer silicone oil, some prefer the water based ones that maru lube is. If I can get it in stock at a reasonable price, I will.

With the coloured cubes, I would like to stock every colour of every cube, and in time as the store grows, I will. However I do have all the colours of a couple of cubes, and the colours that aren't black, white or stickerless simply don't sell. For example the Tangpos I have every colour. I've sold lots of black, I've sold lots of white. I have sold just one cube of another colour, and that was yesterday. For the moment whilst I'm trying to grow the store and selection of puzzles as much as I can, I have go more with what sells better.

As for Youcuber testers, I would definitely like to have some guys in the UK and Europe doing that for me. In fact I've set up such a thing with one cuber this weekend already. But yes, it's only really worthwhile for someone that has some subscribers and regular viewers. Let me know your channel when you have it set up and I'll keep an eye on it.

This applies to any other European YouCubers reading this too - get in touch  I'm also willing to offer some gift code prizes for any 'x subscriber giveaway' contests too.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 8, 2016)

Yay! Thanks so much! I will definitley want to try your lube and will buy it. I hope your store grows! I will spread news of your store around and will try to gain it some popularity. Thank you so much for giving me an open gate on testing. How many subs would I need? It would be great if you could get the maru lube, but I am willing to wait. I am actually Polish so I guess that would be a plus for you if I tested for you, since I would technically be able to spread news of your store in two languages and countries. My youtube name is the same as my name here, so if you subscribe you will be notified of future content. Hope you will enjoy my content! Also, thank you for your answer. Hope your store grows!


----------



## Toddyt1 (May 8, 2016)

Any idea how your silicone oil will be packaged? PUZL currently sell there own lube at a reasonable price but the bottle isn't very good for application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martywolfman (May 8, 2016)

Toddyt1 - it will be in syringes with long thin nozzles on them for getting it deep into the puzzles, so it's easy to do just a drop at a time too. 

IamSpeedcubing - That's great, thanks  Yes, being Polish helps - obviously it would be really helpful to get some word around other language speaking cubers around Europe. I don't have a fixed idea of channel size., but I think I would hope to see at least 50 subscribers for it to be worthwhile - obviously the more views your videos get, the more worthwhile it is.


----------



## Toddyt1 (May 8, 2016)

Awesome! It'll be nice to have a UK supplier of this sort of thing [emoji1]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 8, 2016)

Yay! I'm on it to spread news and make videos. The videos would be in English, but I know a lot of Polish cubers and could have a second Polish channel. This really made my day. Thanks! Please keep my channel in mind.


----------



## Berd (May 8, 2016)

Stackmats would be great to sell, I had to get mine from China and it took 6 weeks haha.


----------



## martywolfman (May 8, 2016)

Yeah, I hope to get mats and timers in stock at some point too


----------



## Berd (May 8, 2016)

martywolfman said:


> Yeah, I hope to get mats and timers in stock at some point too



Awesome! Do you also have a Master Kilominx?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 8, 2016)

I'll probably try ordering if/when some new stuff I'm waiting on gets stocked (and is good), like the new sq-1 and megaminxes coming soon.

Might I suggest having a link to the store in your signature? I've bookmarked it already, but might be helpful for visibility.


----------



## martywolfman (May 8, 2016)

Berd said:


> Awesome! Do you also have a Master Kilominx?


 Not at the moment I'm afraid, no. 

It's on the list of the many many puzzles that I would like to stock in time, but not at the moment. If you definitely want to get one, I can try to get some soon


----------



## martywolfman (May 8, 2016)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I'll probably try ordering if/when some new stuff I'm waiting on gets stocked (and is good), like the new sq-1 and megaminxes coming soon.
> 
> Might I suggest having a link to the store in your signature? I've bookmarked it already, but might be helpful for visibility.



Great - yes, I really should add that indeed


----------



## Berd (May 9, 2016)

martywolfman said:


> Not at the moment I'm afraid, no.
> 
> It's on the list of the many many puzzles that I would like to stock in time, but not at the moment. If you definitely want to get one, I can try to get some soon



I'll be buying from CCS next month probably. If you can to their $41 (?) price then sure!


----------



## SimonV (May 11, 2016)

martywolfman said:


> SimonV:
> 
> I ship anywhere in the world. Belgium, along with all other EU countries should take 3-5 working days, according to the Royal Mails website.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the quick reply, i will definitely be ordering from your shop next time


----------



## martywolfman (May 11, 2016)

Great 

Weipos arrived yesterday, they should be listed on the store this evening.


----------



## Kotra25 (May 16, 2016)

Maybe you should show the prices in euro instead of pound because that is the currency that most europian countries use (it wouldn't be a difference for me but it is an idea)


----------



## martywolfman (May 16, 2016)

The highest percentage of my sales (so far at least) come from the UK, and the store is based in the UK. It's normal for prices to be listed in the currency of their origin, and UK buyers would find it extremely strange for the prices to be listed in Euros 

It's easy to google exchange rates, and paypal always tells you what the price is in your currency before you commit to buy, so it shouldn't really be that much of a problem for anyone, I wouldn't think 

Edit: The price in Euro's would change on a daily / weekly basis too because of exchange rate changes, I would be changing the prices constantly.


----------



## Toddyt1 (May 16, 2016)

People shop at US sites with the currency in dollars all the time anyway. And it is called "thepuzzlestore.uk"


----------



## Kotra25 (May 16, 2016)

I actually buy from hong kong but I get the idea. But I thougt like speedcubeshop where you can choose currency. Of course that would be really much job and for now you may want to focus on getting good puzzles into your shop. But maybe something for the future?


----------



## martywolfman (May 16, 2016)

Yeah, that makes sense, though I don't know whether it's possible in the current store software that I use. I will take a look though at some point.


----------



## Toddyt1 (May 17, 2016)

Kotra25 said:


> I actually buy from hong kong but I get the idea. But I thougt like speedcubeshop where you can choose currency. Of course that would be really much job and for now you may want to focus on getting good puzzles into your shop. But maybe something for the future?



The US and Dollars was just an example . In fact the only thing I buy from US stores are stickers from the cubicle.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 21, 2016)

So, will you stock maru lube? Will you be getting some speed stacks timers? Also, do you have any extra information about how to be sponsored? Thanks! ( Also, is there any chance of a teal Weilong GTS?) I know I have asked similar questions before, but I just want to know some extra news.


----------



## martywolfman (May 21, 2016)

Maru Lube shipment arrived this morning, it will be added to the store soon. My own brand of lube will be launched in the next couple of weeks too.

I would like to get some timers at some point, it won't be just yet though.

The coloured weilong gts's - I may well get some in my next order in a couple of weeks.

Sponsorship, you need to have an established youtube channel, with a decent number of subscribers. If you are, drop me a PM


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 22, 2016)

Yay! I will contact you when I have 50 subs. Thank you for stocking maru and maybe getting coloured gts' . Is there any chance you might get a 100 ml bottle? Thanks. Sorry for writing and asking for so much.


----------



## APdRF (May 22, 2016)

It's 4k subscribers a decent number?  I'm from Spain though


----------



## martywolfman (May 22, 2016)

APdRF said:


> It's 4k subscribers a decent number?  I'm from Spain though



Haha, well, it's twice the number on my youtube channel, so yes, I'd call that a decent number 

Spain is fine, I'm looking for youcubers anywhere in Europe 




IamSpeedcubing said:


> Yay! I will contact you when I have 50 subs. Thank you for stocking maru and maybe getting coloured gts' . Is there any chance you might get a 100 ml bottle? Thanks. Sorry for writing and asking for so much.



Possibly, I'll have to see how the 10ml sells first


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 22, 2016)

I am planning on having the channel in English, but have custom subtitles in Polish if possible.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 22, 2016)

How much would you charge the 100ml for if you stock it? And when do you plan on getting a teal weilong gts? I will buy those as soon as they are in stock( if you get them in stock of course.). Also, I might try your own brand lube.


----------



## martywolfman (May 22, 2016)

I've ordered the teal GTS's today  will probably arrive in a week or so.

I don't know what price the 100ml bottle will be yet - need to see what price I can get them for first.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 22, 2016)

Of course. Your 10 ml price is actually very good. Double the price of fasttech, but fasttech SHIPS orders out in around two months, so definitely worth it. Thank you. Glad to see your store grow. I will definitely order the two. Have you tried the GTS? Do you prefer it over the yuexiao ( which is my main atm) . Have you heard about the yuxin 6x6 ? Will you unbox it on your channel one day? What are your thoughts on it? Also, I don't know how to improve 4x4. I use redux and am about 3-4 mins  Do you have any tips? I am trying to get sub 20 on 3x3 but am learning colour neutrality before I do so. Anyway, I can't wait to order from you. It will be cool for you to have your own lube, like thecubicle. Maybe even sticker one day? Well, you are definitely the best uk store. Bye!


----------



## martywolfman (May 22, 2016)

Thanks 

I Haven't tried the GTS for myself yet - my first shipment of them got a little delayed unfortunately, it's due to arrive on Tuesday, but I'm very much looking forward to giving it a try.

having said that, I am not a speedsolver. I have some problems with pain in my hands, so I just cannot solve them quickly, or practice for the large amounts of time that you need to get good, so I am just not the person to ask for tips I'm afraid.  My fastest 3x3 solve that I have timed in the past was 46 seconds. I have never timed any other puzzles, other than the 13x13, and that was only because I was recording a solve video of it.


----------



## Toddyt1 (May 22, 2016)

Just made an order [emoji1], I look forward to receiving it.


----------



## martywolfman (May 22, 2016)

Ahh, that's you? nice. Yep, just boxing them up for you now, they'll be on their way tomorrow. Thanks for the order


----------



## Toddyt1 (May 22, 2016)

martywolfman said:


> Ahh, that's you? nice. Yep, just boxing them up for you now, they'll be on their way tomorrow. Thanks for the order



That's quick. I literally just made it when I posted.


----------



## SimonV (May 23, 2016)

Do you have guidelines for when you will be sponsoring YouCubers, since i want to start a review channel but my parents won't let me buy cubes .
-Simon V


----------



## martywolfman (May 23, 2016)

Not really, but it does need to be an established channel with a reasonable number of existing subscribers


----------



## Toddyt1 (May 24, 2016)

Received my cubes today. Well packaged might I say, very happy with them.


----------



## martywolfman (May 24, 2016)

Awesome!  Always good to see that they arrive safely


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 27, 2016)

Hi! Do you know when you may have 100ml maru and teal weilong gts'? Thanks and sorry if I am asking about this too much. I hope I am not bothering you  Also, do you know if shengshou legends are any good for modding? Thanks!


----------



## martywolfman (May 27, 2016)

teal weilongs are on the way as we speak, at an airport in china - the 100ml maru lube won't be for a few weeks at least I'm afraid.

I would think the legends would be good for modding - the mechanism parts of the pieces are small, lots of space to cut bits off and sand things down 

You're not bothering me at all - I wouldn't be much of a business owner if I wasn't willing to answer questions about my products


----------



## Kotra25 (May 27, 2016)

Will you stock stickets son? I think I am gonna need som for a YouTube video


----------



## martywolfman (May 27, 2016)

No, not quickly I'm afraid, it will be some time before I can gather the funds for sticker cutting.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 27, 2016)

Man, I can really see this business develop. And this will also help the cubing community here grow. I do admit, it will be cool to be able to buy cubes, lube, stickers , logos etc. all in one place. I am thinking of getting a teal weilong gts, maru ( I will settle for 10ml  ) some legends or some other cubes for nodding and some yj inequilateral cubes soon. Wow, I really am happy to have someone I trust to buy cubes from. So, would you reccomend the legend over a sail, yulong, guanlong or fire? Man, I cannot wait to get to mkaing yt videos. What editing software do you use? Also, what lighting and camera quality would you reccomend? Thanks! May I ask how a sponsorship would work? Like a cubicle one, where you get sent cubes, or like a speedcubeshop one, where you get a special discount code?


----------



## martywolfman (May 27, 2016)

I didn't know how either of those work, but you would get sent cubes 

Personally I like the legend best of the budget ones. They are all good quality for the price, though obviously not up to the standards of the Weilong GTS. But I like the feel of the Legend. It can corner cut almost 45 degrees and about half a cubie reverse. I would choose a Guanlong in second palace to it.

Lighting, as much as you can get. I started out with nothing, and the videos were really bad 

For a long time I just used a desk lamp, and fore the first few years I was just using a cheap fujipix digital still camera. My camera now is 1080p, but at the budget end of the market. Lighting I bought a couple of cheap soft boxes off ebay (about £25 I think) and they improved the quality of my videos dramatically. All I would say, is use the best you can afford, it makes a difference.


----------



## Kotra25 (May 27, 2016)

I understand but maybe stickersheets?


----------



## martywolfman (May 27, 2016)

Hi guys, I've had a massive amount of replacement stock, new stock delivered in the last couple of weeks, so please take a look if you haven't visited the store for a while:

http://thepuzzlestore.uk/shop-all/?sort=newest

here's what's new:

Calvin's metalised hexaminx,

2x4x6
Twist cubes
Aolong v2
dayan 2x2's
QiYi Sail
Crazy megaminxes
Maru Lube
Black body crazy 3x3's
Weilong GTS
White body 2x2 ghost cubes
QiYI X-man tornado
Diansheng axe cube and hexagonal dipyramid
QiYi Thunderclap

Lots more new product lines arriving in the next week or so too, including:

Our own range of lube
Qiyi and moyu Speed Skewbs
Qiyi Square-1
calvins crazybad 4x4x6 fisher cuboid


----------



## SimonV (May 28, 2016)

I like making carts of what i want but when i ask to estimate shipping cost, it says 'Unfortunately one or more items in your cart can't be shipped to your location. Please choose a different delivery address.' if i have more than 9 products. Could you explain why ?


----------



## martywolfman (May 28, 2016)

It's when the weight gets over 2kg. I need to create a workaround for that. Royal mail, that is used to calculate the shipping only transport items up to 2kg. It can be sent with other companies but it is a lot more expensive, and I'll have to create a different price for each country at various different weights. I will hopefully get to it over the next week while I'm off work 

Having said that, if you want to actually buy that many puzzles, you can contact m,e for a quotew privately, I can always send a paypal invoice for the amount, but you would likely be better off making 2 separate orders, because the shipping cost jumps up dramatically over 2kg


----------



## SimonV (May 28, 2016)

I'l most likely not be allowed to order that many puzzles but i just wanted to let you know, i thought it was a malfunction or something.


----------



## martywolfman (May 28, 2016)

Fair enough. It's not good that it happens, I definitely need to sort it out, it may actually stop people from buying at some point.


----------



## SimonV (May 28, 2016)

I would just put an explanation with it so people know why that comes up on the screen.


----------



## martywolfman (May 28, 2016)

I wish there was a way for me to do that with this software


----------



## Kotra25 (May 28, 2016)

I always wondred why the site said that and now i know thanks for asking and answearing.


----------



## Toddyt1 (May 28, 2016)

martywolfman said:


> It's when the weight gets over 2kg. I need to create a workaround for that. Royal mail, that is used to calculate the shipping only transport items up to 2kg. It can be sent with other companies but it is a lot more expensive, and I'll have to create a different price for each country at various different weights. I will hopefully get to it over the next week while I'm off work
> 
> Having said that, if you want to actually buy that many puzzles, you can contact m,e for a quotew privately, I can always send a paypal invoice for the amount, but you would likely be better off making 2 separate orders, because the shipping cost jumps up dramatically over 2kg



Can the software not configure it as two separate parcels automatic?


----------



## martywolfman (May 28, 2016)

Not automatically, no. all it does is add up the weight, look at royal mail, and see what Royal Mail charges to send that weight. It sees the weight as being over 2kg, Royal Mail don't transport international Mail over 2kg, therefore it just says we can't ship this. There are no special cases built in, I will have to set up each country individually.


----------



## Theonethatcancube (May 29, 2016)

Hi there,

I have seen the store and it looks great! Just to ask, will there be any G3 timers at some point.


----------



## martywolfman (May 29, 2016)

Thanks 

I'd like to get timers in stock, but it won't be in the immediate future I'm afraid.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 29, 2016)

You might as well just get the gen 4 if you will be getting timers. Any updates on teal weilong gts and 100ml maru? Thanks!


----------



## martywolfman (May 29, 2016)

100ml will be at least a few weeks away, until my next round of orders. Teal weilongs are due to arrive on Tuesday


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 30, 2016)

Cool! Should order soon then. Will you be ever stocking clocks, yuxin 6x6 ( when it is released) and aofu gt? Those are scarce in the uk ( well, clock is) .


----------



## Theonethatcancube (May 31, 2016)

Is Lingao Clock better than Rubik Clock?


----------



## Theonethatcancube (May 31, 2016)

When will Skewbs and Square 1's arrive


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 31, 2016)

Nope. Rubik's brand clocks are the best.


----------



## LostGent (May 31, 2016)

So I went and bought some cubes there on Friday

Here's my experience


----------



## Kotra25 (Jun 1, 2016)

You wrote 10x10 in the descipiption at the 11x11


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 1, 2016)

So, did you recieve the teal weilong gts'? When will they be up.


----------



## martywolfman (Jun 1, 2016)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> Cool! Should order soon then. Will you be ever stocking clocks, yuxin 6x6 ( when it is released) and aofu gt? Those are scarce in the uk ( well, clock is) .



Yes, possibility of clocks in the future, I'm doing my best to expand my range of puzzles as fast as I can.

Yuxin new 4x4 and 6x6 will be up for preorder tomorrow, and will be here in about 2 weeks, along with shengshou 11x11.

Aofu, again, yes, somethime, I don't have any definite dates though



Theonethatcancube said:


> When will Skewbs and Square 1's arrive



They arrived today 




Kotra25 said:


> You wrote 10x10 in the descipiption at the 11x11



Thanks 


IamSpeedcubing said:


> So, did you recieve the teal weilong gts'? When will they be up.



They got held up at customs for a few days, theya re cleared now, hopefully they will arrive tomorrow


----------



## TheSpeedCuber890 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi there, was looking for a UK store and I have seen this store and it looks really good!


----------



## martywolfman (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks, I'm glad you like it 

I got a huge amount of new stock this week guys, so please take a look if you haven't visited for a while - over 120kg's of deliveries this week 

Also, the new Shengshou 11x11 is available for pre-order, and the Yuxin Red and Blue Kylin will be available for pre-order tomorrow.

Finally over the next couple of days, our own brand silicone lube will be added to the site, worth a try if you're looking for a great lube.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 3, 2016)

Cool! Just looking for a time in which I will be able to order, since I am kinda busy. Would you hold in mind getting a 54.6 Fangshi Shuangren Illusion cube one day? Also, how do you think you will price your lube? What is it like? Packaging? Will you give out small samples for testers in future? How long does it last? How much of it is there? Will you have different weights? Will you have different amounts? If so, pricing difference? Thanks!
Also, I have started my channel by the name ' IamSpeedcubing' and have 2 videos and 20 subscribers. I will be uploading more soon as well. 
Thanks again!

~IaS.


----------



## martywolfman (Jun 3, 2016)

Wow...ok...umm.... 

possibly, as I expand my range further, but it won't be immediately.
Prices are up, £2.99 in a 10ml syringe with a thin nozzle to create single drops.
Yes
Well, you get 10ml, and you only need a couple of drops - dozens of applications in a syringe.
Yes
No

Hope that covers everything


----------



## martywolfman (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice intro and outro


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 4, 2016)

Cool! Thanks, and wow that is a lot of options. I have no idea what to choose. Thanks! Also, thanks for the compliment! And are you completely out of stock of black yj fisher cubes (v2) ? Anyway, Bye!


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi! So, I was about to order a teal weilong gts, a shengshou legend, a teal yj inequilateral cube and 1 bottle of maru, ( and a yj fisher cube v2, but it was out of stock), and chose the cheapest shipping optin and wanted to pay by card, but it would not let me, saying' could not connect to paypal'. Do you know what has happened? Thanks.


~IaS.


----------



## martywolfman (Jun 4, 2016)

yes, but new ones will arrive hopefully within a couple of weeks - they sold faster than I anticipated


----------



## martywolfman (Jun 4, 2016)

No idea, sorry. It's working fine here. Perhaps try again in a few moments?


----------



## Camilo Chapman (Jun 4, 2016)

What lube is the equivalent to weight 3?
Thanks


----------



## martywolfman (Jun 4, 2016)

Sorry, I have no idea what 'weight 3' is. That's not a standardised unit of measure as far as I'm aware


----------



## Camilo Chapman (Jun 4, 2016)

btw: like the store


----------



## Camilo Chapman (Jun 4, 2016)

weight 3 is 30k I'm pretty sure


----------



## Camilo Chapman (Jun 4, 2016)

Sorry I mean 3k


----------



## martywolfman (Jun 4, 2016)

Well, if you mean 3k centistrokes (the unit of measure for viscosity) then that pretty much falls between 2 of the ones I currently offer.

The 5k is very hjeavy and thick. The 1k is a medium viscosity fluid. I would like to add another in the middle, because that is a large difference between the 1k and 5k, but they are more expensive from my supplier, as they have to makle them specially. So I chose the ones I did, to se how they sell, if they are selling ok, I will expand the range


----------



## martywolfman (Jun 4, 2016)

Camilo Chapman said:


> btw: like the store



thanks


----------



## Kotra25 (Jun 4, 2016)

Traxxas 50k is equalivient to weight 5 if I got it right but I'm not sure


----------



## Kotra25 (Jun 4, 2016)

But they may not measure in the same way as you


----------



## Camilo Chapman (Jun 4, 2016)

Kotra25 said:


> Traxxas 50k is equalivient to weight 5 if I got it right but I'm not sure


Yeah thats right.


----------



## Camilo Chapman (Jun 4, 2016)

I could buy traxxas but I'd like to support your store and test it out. I'll probably wait until my lube runs out and try yours


----------



## Theonethatcancube (Jun 4, 2016)

I have no idea which puzzlestore lube to get, Any recommendations? Whats the difference between the lubes? 

Thanks.


----------



## Kotra25 (Jun 4, 2016)

Theonethatcancube said:


> I have no idea which puzzlestore lube to get, Any recommendations? Whats the difference between the lubes?
> 
> Thanks.



I'll get some and hopefully I can get back to you with advice.


----------



## martywolfman (Jun 4, 2016)

They are the same substance, they just vary in their viscosity, or how thick they are. You're more likely to want one of the two thinner varieties if you only want to get one. I would suggest the 1k version would be best to begin with, as it's the middle of the range. If you decide you want something thicker to lube the core at a later date, you can try that then, but the thinner ones will lube the core too, it's just that some people recommend using a thicker variety for the core.

You wouldn't want to use the thick one for the cube in general, unless you wanted to slow a cube down slightly, to make it more controllable.

I would suggest the 1k as a good starting place for anyone new to these kind of lubes.


----------



## ThisIsTheDroid (Jun 4, 2016)

martywolfman said:


> You wouldn't want to use the thick one for the cube in general, unless you wanted to slow a cube down slightly, to make it more controllable.
> 
> I would suggest the 1k as a good starting place for anyone new to these kind of lubes.



Agreed, less viscous is best for lubing the pieces. I tried traxxas 50k on the pieces of a cube once and it felt like I'd put glue in the cube.

Edit: 
I just broke my 4x4 so I may be placing an order soon.


----------



## Kotra25 (Jun 4, 2016)

Note that I lube som cubes by overlubing them with heavy lube and then break in with a few hundred Sölves which will end up with a smooth cube that still has it's speed.


----------



## martywolfman (Jun 4, 2016)

Theonethatcancube said:


> Edit:
> I just broke my 4x4 so I may be placing an order soon.



Well, it sucks that your cube broke, but it would be good to have your business of course


----------



## Berd (Jun 5, 2016)

Just placed an order! Very excited!


----------



## SimonV (Jun 5, 2016)

Will you be stocking the stickerless bright Aolong V2 ?


----------



## martywolfman (Jun 5, 2016)

Berd said:


> Just placed an order! Very excited!



Awesome, thanks  It will be in the post tomorrow.



SimonV said:


> Will you be stocking the stickerless bright Aolong V2 ?



Possibly - will have to see how they sell in general first


----------



## Berd (Jun 5, 2016)

martywolfman said:


> Awesome, thanks  It will be in the post tomorrow.



Wow, great stuff!


----------



## SimonV (Jun 5, 2016)

martywolfman said:


> Awesome, thanks  It will be in the post tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly - will have to see how they sell in general first


I would definitely buy one, i don't really like the dark stickerless shades. Awesome shop btw  How about shengshou legends? Are there more coming ?


----------



## martywolfman (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks 

There's a few legends left in stock, but yes I'll be getting more soon, they are quite popular


----------



## Theonethatcancube (Jun 5, 2016)

martywolfman said:


> Thanks
> 
> There's a few legends left in stock, but yes I'll be getting more soon, they are quite popular


My Aolong V2 is very slow , so what lube do you recommend for speed, and what lube do you recommend for control thanks.

Sorry for asking a lot.


----------



## martywolfman (Jun 5, 2016)

All good.  I have nmo problem with answering questions.

I'd try the 1k lube and / or maru lube (some use silicone and maru together. As for controllability, if it's a little too slow at the moment, you should be able to just control that by adjusting the amount of lube you use, rather than using a different lube.

You'll want to lube the core, screws, springs too. You can use the 1k for that, though some prefer to use a high viscosoty lube for that, which would be the 5k.


----------



## Theonethatcancube (Jun 6, 2016)

martywolfman said:


> All good.  I have nmo problem with answering questions.
> 
> I'd try the 1k lube and / or maru lube (some use silicone and maru together. As for controllability, if it's a little too slow at the moment, you should be able to just control that by adjusting the amount of lube you use, rather than using a different lube.
> 
> You'll want to lube the core, screws, springs too. You can use the 1k for that, though some prefer to use a high viscosoty lube for that, which would be the 5k.



Can you make a tutorial, on how you lube a 3x3 or whatever cube?


----------



## Kotra25 (Jun 6, 2016)

Theonethatcancube said:


> Can you make a tutorial, on how you lube a 3x3 or whatever cube?


Therese are lots of tutorials on that so just choice One


----------



## martywolfman (Jun 6, 2016)

Indeed, and I'm not the person to teach you anyway - I'm not a speedcuber


----------



## SimonV (Jun 8, 2016)

Are you going to do a summer break sale ? Also, when are the new legends coming ? And ill you be stocking stickerless Weipo's and stickerless bright Aolong V2? Really nice shop by the way, very nice prices, products and amazing customer service, will be ordering from you this summer (if my parents allow me to  )


----------



## martywolfman (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks 

Legends will be here early next week, monday or tuesday hopefully, I've got a big shipment on the way. I have stickerless weipos arriving then too. 

I may get some stickerless bright aolong v2's next time, yopu're the second person that has asked for them now.

I have no specific sale plans at the moment, but I'll do something at some point for sure


----------



## SimonV (Jun 8, 2016)

martywolfman said:


> Thanks
> 
> Legends will be here early next week, monday or tuesday hopefully, I've got a big shipment on the way. I have stickerless weipos arriving then too.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi! Does your store accept card? Because I wanted to but a Shengshou 6x6, Maru and a YJ Inequilateral cube but it will not let me buy. Help? Also, any chace of stocking the pink SS 6x6 and Speedfisher cube (New yileng name)? And would you be able to find a black aolong v1? Sorry for asking a lot. And if you get 100ml maru, how would you price it? Thanks!


----------



## martywolfman (Jun 9, 2016)

You should be able to pay with any card through Paypal Checkout.

Pink shengshou's I've had, and they just don't sell. I've had some for months (the 6x6 one i had is the only one that sold) So I won't be getting more I'm afraid.

I have some more yileng v2's on the way - i have them on the store, they just sold out before i could restock. My suipplier only had white though, I need to get some black ones elsewhere.

I'm afraid asking for 'a black aolong' doewsn't work - I can't buy just one cube, that's not how wholesale items work, I have to buy in bulk. Having said that, I do plan to stock the V1 at some point, I'll have to see what versions are available to me at the time.

I don't klnow the price of the 100ml yet, I havent researched the cost to me as yet.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi, I just wanted to ask why the shengshou 6x6 price went up and if it is pernament. It went from £12.99 to £14.99. Also, I was still unable to pay recently. How do I pay without a paypal account? Just by card, that is? I would greatly appreciate a reply. Thanks.


~IaS.


----------



## martywolfman (Jun 14, 2016)

Yes, sorry it's permanent. The previous price was incorrect.

Sorry, you can't pay without a paypal account at the moment, it's the only way I have available. However, it's easy to pay by card once you sign up for an account, and it doesn't cost anything to do it.


----------



## martywolfman (Jun 14, 2016)

Just one other thought - For you and people in the UK, you could pay by cheque or postal order ifm you want, PM me if you want to do it this way


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 14, 2016)

How would the options work and in what time would it arrive


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 14, 2016)

*? Also, any chance of adding card payment in the future?


----------



## martywolfman (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm afraid I don't understand why you have a problem with using paypal, what is going wrong when you try? It works fine for all the other people that place orders.

The store in its current format can't have any other card payment options added i'm afraid. If the software gets updated at some point in thje future to make that an option, then it's a possibilty, but i'm not aware of any immediate plans.

As for the other options, You send the cheque to me, once it has cleared, I'll send the order, I don't know the exact time scale, but cheques normally take a week to clear. Postal orders I can send the order immediately.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 14, 2016)

I am not to sure on what you mean by postal order. What is it?


----------



## martywolfman (Jun 14, 2016)

http://www.postoffice.co.uk/postal-orders


----------



## SimonV (Jun 15, 2016)

Legends? Weipo's ? I'm just wondering.


----------



## martywolfman (Jun 15, 2016)

Shipment is passing customs right now. Hopefully will arrive tomorrow


----------



## stoic (Jun 15, 2016)

martywolfman said:


> Yes, sorry it's permanent. The previous price was incorrect.
> 
> Sorry, you can't pay without a paypal account at the moment, it's the only way I have available. However, it's easy to pay by card once you sign up for an account, and it doesn't cost anything to do it.


Just to clarify, you don't even need a Paypal account; you can checkout via Paypal as a guest.


----------



## SimonV (Jun 17, 2016)

bump


----------



## martywolfman (Jun 17, 2016)

Yeah - they are still stuck at customs for some reason, I'm not sure what the delay is.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 19, 2016)

Thank you for the cubes. They arrived and are amazing.


----------



## Berd (Jun 19, 2016)

Opened my 3x3x4 today and love it! Thank you Marty!


----------



## martywolfman (Jun 19, 2016)

You're very welcome guys, always good to see that they have arrived safely. The 3x3x4 was my favourite puzzle for a while when I first got into twisty puzzles 

Thanks for shopping at The Puzzle Store guys!


----------



## SimonV (Jun 20, 2016)

Any updates on the shipment you were talking about? And also, is the Yuxin Blue still on pre-order (if so please update release time)?


----------



## martywolfman (Jun 21, 2016)

Unfortunately customs still haven't released the shipment, and they don't give any info about what the hold up is. Yeah, you're right, I need to change that date.


----------



## SimonV (Jun 22, 2016)

martywolfman said:


> Unfortunately customs still haven't released the shipment, and they don't give any info about what the hold up is. Yeah, you're right, I need to change that date.


Maybe watch this thread.


----------



## Kotra25 (Jun 22, 2016)

I think I already know the answear as you wasn't able to sell sticker but can you think about printing custom transparent logos? I can't buy from thecubicle cause their ohipping cost is to high for me and olivers sticker is to thick. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## martywolfman (Jun 22, 2016)

Yeah, it's not something I can do at the moment. Hopefully in the future.


----------



## martywolfman (Jun 22, 2016)

The shipment I was waiting for finally got released by customs this afternoon. Hopefully it will be with me tomorrow.


----------



## SimonV (Jun 23, 2016)

martywolfman said:


> The shipment I was waiting for finally got released by customs this afternoon. Hopefully it will be with me tomorrow.


That's great, i am planning on doing a big/huge order from you  (if my parents allow me to)


----------



## Kotra25 (Jun 23, 2016)

SimonV said:


> That's great, i am planning on doing a big/huge order from you  (if my parents allow me to)


Haha I know how it feels but my patents just say "well its your Money and sighs. And then they say "but why are you buying the same cube" (I buy lots of 3x3s sometimes).


----------



## SimonV (Jun 23, 2016)

Kotra25 said:


> Haha I know how it feels but my patents just say "well its your Money and sighs. And then they say "but why are you buying the same cube" (I buy lots of 3x3s sometimes).[/QUOTE
> brands).


, my parents say: but you already have so many (i have like 8 and 2 are rubik's


----------



## Kotra25 (Jun 23, 2016)

I have Three speedcuable 3x3s but I buy 2x2s to (and of Course other cubes)


----------



## SimonV (Jun 23, 2016)

Kotra25 said:


> I have Three speedcuable 3x3s but I buy 2x2s to (and of Course other cubes)


Well yeah, my parents don't get that some cubes are just better than others...


----------



## Kotra25 (Jun 23, 2016)

SimonV said:


> Well yeah, my parents don't get that some cubes are just better than others...


You are not alone åt that point but I feel like thiw is going off topic so let's talk about thepuzzlestore instead.


----------



## SimonV (Jun 24, 2016)

Is the Yuxin Blue still on pre-order ?


----------



## martywolfman (Jun 24, 2016)

No they arrived yesterday, I just haven't had chance to update everything that came in the shipment yet - I'm working on it  I have black and stickerless in stock.


----------



## SimonV (Jun 24, 2016)

martywolfman said:


> No they arrived yesterday, I just haven't had chance to update everything that came in the shipment yet - I'm working on it  I have black and stickerless in stock.


That's amazing, i will be ordering one


----------



## Berd (Jun 24, 2016)

Could you take a picture of all your collection/store stock? I love seeing them!


----------



## SimonV (Jun 24, 2016)

Berd said:


> Could you take a picture of all your collection/store stock? I love seeing them!


I would love to as well


----------



## Kotra25 (Jun 24, 2016)

SimonV said:


> I would love to as well


Me to


----------



## martywolfman (Jun 26, 2016)

Heh, I can't get a picture of all the stock, it's in boxes all over the place, anywhere I have space. Some is on shelves but not all of it.

My current personal collection is just crammed together on a few shelves to make space for stock, so I couldn't really get photo's of it all


----------



## SimonV (Jul 4, 2016)

I got bored so i made this:


----------



## SimonV (Jul 4, 2016)

This is the PNG version of the logo, so that's why it says : 'copy'.
If you want me to change the colors or anything, just ask me


----------



## martywolfman (Jul 4, 2016)

What, you don't like my current logo?


----------



## SimonV (Jul 4, 2016)

martywolfman said:


> What, you don't like my current logo?


I do like to logo, but i was bored and i just wanted to try and make a logo (i'm practicing grafical designing logo's)


----------



## SimonV (Jul 7, 2016)

Package just arrived  thanks for the free lubes


----------



## Kotra25 (Jul 7, 2016)

Are you gonna stock Thunderclap v2 (or the new Thunderclap or whatever). I am not sure if I am gonna buy it because Shipping costs to much if I only buy one cube but I'm sure it would be appreciated.


----------



## sub20oneday (Jul 11, 2016)

looks cool dude and way better than ukcubestore (most) of your prices seem realy cheap definately gonna order my tanglong and pyra from here i wish you luck


----------



## martywolfman (Jul 11, 2016)

Kotra25 said:


> Are you gonna stock Thunderclap v2 (or the new Thunderclap or whatever). I am not sure if I am gonna buy it because Shipping costs to much if I only buy one cube but I'm sure it would be appreciated.



Sorry, Missed your question. Yes, I have the new thunderclap available for Preorder now - along with the Galaxy Megaminx. ALso got a huge shipment in today, with loads of new items to be added to the store over the next few days. 

But yes, it tends to be better value buying more than one cube if you can, for shipping costs, with international mail.




sub20oneday said:


> looks cool dude and way better than ukcubestore (most) of your prices seem realy cheap definately gonna order my tanglong and pyra from here i wish you luck



Thanks!


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi!So, my channel has finally gotten a start, with me being a bit off 50 subs. I wanted to ask if it would be possible for you to sponsor a giveaway or sponsor me somehow, since I believe you said something along those lines at the beginning of this thread. I have close to 300 total views (well, a bit over 270) and 41 subscribers. Why me? Well, as I mentioned once before, I am bilingual and part of my channels audience is not English, thus spreading the news about your store. I always strive for the best video production and quality I can achieve, improving my videos every new video. I constantly upload and am a reliable person. As far as cubing achievements, I am just about sub 20 seconds and colour neutral. In terms of what I have done for the cubing community is not much, since I am not cubing for long, however me and some other cubers have actually designed a cube that is to be mass producerd by qiyi, although the designing process is not over. This would mean that I would be able to Get your store the S.0. Tempest early, and in limited edition variants, since I am a co designer. ( Please look at the thread S.0. Tempest on this forum in the gardware area). I am gaining subscribers fast and that would also benefit your channel greatly. 
So, in summary:
1. I could reach a wide audience
2. I would promote your store
3. You would get benefits with qiyi stock.
4. You would get the S.0. Tempest eary.
5. You would have a trustworthy, reliable advertiser/ partner
As for the giveaway, I would hope to give something away for 50 subs, and hoped it would be ok if you sir could sponsor a giftcard or something. Thank you in adavance,

~IaS.


----------



## martywolfman (Jul 11, 2016)

I'll PM you


----------



## martywolfman (Jul 11, 2016)

Hey guys.

Just wanted to let everybody know that the QiYI Galaxy megaminx is now available for pre-orde - I have all 8 versions available.

Also the new Thunderclap (v2) is available for pre order in black, white and stickerless.

And by popular demand I am now stocking the 100ml bottles of Maru Lube.

Also many new items will be added to the store over the coming days, I've had a massive amount of new stock this week - so much so that I've had to start renting a storage facility!, and more yet to come so please check back over the comign days for many new WCA and nin-WCA puzzles


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi! I invited you to a private chat on this forum to talk about the giveaway and sponsorhip. I will inform you when I reach 50 subscribers.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 13, 2016)

Are you stocking timers any time soon ?


----------



## Kotra25 (Jul 13, 2016)

I have seen another cube store in uk that offers a flat Shipping rate. I don't know if the Shipping time is slower or anything like that and I don't really know how, but I really like the idea and I would be willing to wait a little bit more time if that would mean the Shipping would be cheaper (I understand if you can't find a way but it seems like it is possible).


----------



## Kotra25 (Jul 13, 2016)

That was definetley not what I said. I said that a flat Shipping rate would be good if it was possible and that I could wait more time to get a puzzle not less. And if you for some reason want to know, no I have never got an order the Day after I ordered. And I also feel like two Shipping options is'nt many. 

I also want to point out that based of what I hear from you now it seems like shipping cost varies a bunch based of where you live because I have to pay around 5 pounds for one cube. 

You are of course allowed to think whatever you want but I hope that this answeared some questions.

And I still think it is a fantastic store where I will continue to buy stuff so let's just be happy about it's existance or something.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jul 14, 2016)

Sorry I do think I misread your comment. Yeah, I do think a flat shipping rate is good, but it might affect the pricing of the puzzles. For example, ukcubestore has a flat shipping rate, and a thunderclap costs 10.99, and here it costs 5.99. Also, yeah I did not take into consideration the area you live in, so agian, my bad. However, when I buy they have over 6-7 options of shipping. I take the cheapest because it is ( for me) quick anyway, with me having the puzzle dispatched and shipped the next day and arriving in 2 days max. Also, it is always under 3 pounds for me, but again, that was my fault for misreading your comment. I am truly sorry if I sounded rude.


----------



## Kotra25 (Jul 14, 2016)

Everyone can do something wrong once in a while so it is ok but I can only select between Royal mail standard and Royal mail tracked and signed so I guess it depends a bit of where you live. 

And I don't know if I want to share any because this is about thepuzzlestore and not any other store but I have seen another store in uk that has really cheap prizes and a flat shipping rate but maybe the shipping time starts getting really long or something it was just a question.


----------



## martywolfman (Jul 15, 2016)

Well, I don't how their cube prices compare, but my shipping charges are charged at exactly what they cost me. In fact it is below cost, because I make no charge for the packaging, that cost comes out of my profits.

The cost is based on the weight of the puzzle(s). To reduce the shipping rates would mean me losing profits which, let's face it,. is the reason I'm doing this. The only way I could reduce shipping costs is to add an extra cost onto the price of the puzzles.

As for the number of options, there are a lot more for domestic shipping than international shipping, that's just the options Royal Mail gives.


----------



## martywolfman (Jul 15, 2016)

SimonV said:


> Are you stocking timers any time soon ?



Yes, I keep plannign to get some, then more puzzles come along that I want to stock which eat up all my workign capital...

I well get them soon, but it won't be for a few weeks.


----------



## Kotra25 (Jul 15, 2016)

I get it, they have cheap prices but they may loose money or something so I guess I can just stop complain about the shipping.


----------



## martywolfman (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi guys, there's been a huge stock intake this week, and lots of new puzzle lines. Here's what is new this week - please check them out:

Qiyi Galaxy Megaminx - preorder (Shipment has been prepared, awaiting pickupo by shipping company - shoule be here within about a week)
QiYi new Thuinderclap v2 preorder (same shipment as Galaxy)
Moyu Lingpo - Black, white and stickerless
Big Maru Lube 100ml
Calvin's Bubbloids pre-order
Shengshou Kilominx
Shengshou Aurora Megaminx
Shengshou snake
Lanlan 3x3 Rhombic Dodecahedron
Lanlan 4x4 Octahedron
Lanlan 3x3x2 Column
Lanlan Rex cube
Lanlan Curvy Copter
Calvins windmill wall cubes - 3 different versions
Calvin's Fisher wall cubes - 3 versions
mf8 Starminx I
mf8 Starminx II
mf8 Curvy Starminx
Calvin's I cube
Calvin's L-cube
Calvin's Gear skewb
Gans 356s v2 - standard, advanced and master versions

So along with restocking existing products, thats 22 new product slines in the last week. I'm working hard to expand my range as much as I can, so with nearly 250 products for sale now, and many more in the works The Puzzle Store UK is going from strength to strength.

Thank you all for your continued suppoert, and please check out the new items!


----------



## SimonV (Jul 19, 2016)

Do the GTS's have primary internals and black caps or are they all black ?


----------



## martywolfman (Jul 19, 2016)

I've got both kinds. The colour option on the left, is all black, if you hover over the one on the right, you'll see it says primary with black caps


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jul 19, 2016)

Do you swap the parts yourself or do moyu make them? They look super cool!


----------



## martywolfman (Jul 19, 2016)

No, Moyu make them that way.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 19, 2016)

Will you ever get the 2x2 penguin shape mod. I know only Hknowstore has it and it is out of stock


----------



## martywolfman (Jul 19, 2016)

Well, I've never had it in stock to be able to restock  but I can likely get some in the future.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 19, 2016)

yay


----------



## martywolfman (Jul 19, 2016)

Well, I know I've seen it on some of my suppliers price lists, but that doesn't always mean they actually have it in stock. I'll see what I can do for my next shipment  It will likely be 2-3 weeks though, i've just placed a big order yesterday


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 19, 2016)

cool. What other cool things will you be selling?


----------



## martywolfman (Jul 20, 2016)

Well, my ambition at some point is to have every available mass produced twisty puzzle 

But in the immediate future, puzzles that are arriving in the next week or so:

Qiyi galaxy magaminx, thunderclap v2, calvins bubbloids, calvins 4x4x6, Moyu Aofu, 13x13 back in stock, A bunch of the different DaYan gem puzzles, Diansheng case cube, ufo and 4x4 hexgonal dipyramid, lanlan 3x3 mask cube, 4x4 mask cube, cane ball, face turning octahedron. mf8 curvy copter III, crazy 4x4 II & III - there will be more too.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 20, 2016)

wow thats impresive!! Could I be a sponsor or affiliate?


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jul 24, 2016)

Is the aofu the cubic GT one? And do you think you might possibly stock some primary ones? Also, that is one large store you have. How do,storesmget cubes, just wondering. Fom the companies, like moyu themselves? That is the only thing I can really imagine happening but I do not know.


----------



## martywolfman (Jul 24, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> wow thats impresive!! Could I be a sponsor or affiliate?



Well, that depends what you have to offer 



IamSpeedcubing said:


> Is the aofu the cubic GT one? And do you think you might possibly stock some primary ones?



Yes it's the cubic. I may get some primary ones in the future, they just don't seem to be big sellers from what I can tell, and while I'm trying to expand my range as much as I can, I'm stocking mostly what I think will sell the best. If/when I get to a point where I have all the puzzles I want in stock, I'll look at getting some more lower selling colours.



IamSpeedcubing said:


> Also, that is one large store you have. How do,storesmget cubes, just wondering. Fom the companies, like moyu themselves? That is the only thing I can really imagine happening but I do not know.



Ahh, there are a few different ways.


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Jul 24, 2016)

Good to see a UK based cube website with decent prices and a good variety of stock, wish I found out about you sooner. Just ordered the new Thunderclap V2, got shipped from USA a few days ago. But I could've saved money and got it sooner if I got it from your site, now I have to wait like 3 weeks for it, aargh  

Will definitely consider getting something from you next time I get something, plus I think I bought something from you on eBay before as well.


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Jul 24, 2016)

Good to see a UK based cube website with decent prices and a good variety of stock, wish I found out about you sooner. Just ordered the new Thunderclap V2, got shipped from USA a few days ago. But I could've saved money and got it sooner if I got it from your site, now I have to wait like 3 weeks for it, aargh  

Will definitely consider getting something from you next time I get something, plus I think I bought something from you on eBay before as well.


----------



## martywolfman (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks, and oh well, maybe next time 

Yes, I sell on ebay too, but the prices are a little higher due to ebay fees.


----------



## martywolfman (Jul 30, 2016)

The New QiYi 5x5 WuShuang is now available for pre-order:

http://thepuzzlestore.uk/qiyi-mo-fang-ge-5x5x5-wushuang-speedcube/


----------



## TheSpeedCuber890 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi there, 

I'd just like to ask , are you ever going to sell stickers in the near future?


----------



## martywolfman (Aug 2, 2016)

I intend to at some point, but it won't be something that happens soon unfortunately.


----------



## martywolfman (Aug 5, 2016)

Hey guys, a huge amount of new stock arrived this week. As well as restocking a few tghings thatw ere out of stock (all QiYI square-1's, and Moyu 13x13 are back in stock for example) Lots of new items have been added:

YJ Guanlong square-1
Moyu Aofu GT
White Ayi cuboids
Cube4You 3x3x6
Various puzzles from the DaYan Gem range
Case Cube
UFO
4x4 Hexagonal Dipyramid
Face turning octahedron
Face turning Jewel
3x3 Mask Cube
4x4 Mask Cube
Caneball
Curvy Copter III
Crazy 4x4 vII
Crazy 4x4 vIII
Yuxin 4x4 kylin white
Yuxin 6x6 Kylin stickerless

Please take a look!


----------



## martywolfman (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey guys - The new Gans 356 Air cube is now available for pre-order on the store:

http://thepuzzlestore.uk/gan356-air-master-edition/


----------



## APdRF (Aug 8, 2016)

It looks like an amazing cube


----------



## martywolfman (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi Guys, I now have the Valk 3 and Moyu WeiChuang GTS cubes available for pre-order:

http://thepuzzlestore.uk/qiyi-valk-3/
 

http://thepuzzlestore.uk/moyu-5x5x5-weichuang-gts/


----------



## genericcuber666 (Aug 21, 2016)

Kung fu Cubes?


----------



## martywolfman (Aug 21, 2016)

Some of them were out of stock with the supplier when I tried to get them - I didn't want to order just white ones, for obvious reasons. I'll hopefully get them in the next shipment.


----------



## Kotra25 (Aug 21, 2016)

I really want to test the valk3 so this time I don't care about the high shipping cost.


----------



## genericcuber666 (Aug 26, 2016)

Kotra25 said:


> I don't care about the high shipping cost.



really how much is it?


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 26, 2016)

Will you stock the moyu magnetic pyraminx?


----------



## Kotra25 (Aug 26, 2016)

genericcuber666 said:


> really how much is it?


It's high for Me but that depends on where you live.


----------



## martywolfman (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi guys,

A big new intake of stock this week, and a bunch of new items on the store.

As well as restocking a lot of things, including the Gans air, and shengshou kilominx which unfortunately both sold out before I could get the new stock in, here's what's been added to the store this week:

Qiyi Galaxy'Luxurious Suit' kit
Witeden mixup, mixup plus and wormhole cubes
KungFu 2x2 Yuehun
KungFu 3x3 QingHong
KungFu 4x4 CangFeng
Verypuzzle clover cube
Verypuzzle lovebirds
Shengshou 2x2 Pyramorphix
Shengshou Master Kilominx
DaYan BaGua
QiYi 68mm Sail / Qihang
Gand 356s V2 Lite edition
Yuxin 2x2 white kylin

Please take a look - you can sort the puzzle by newest, to see all the latest puzzles that have been added.


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 15, 2016)

I haven't even picked up my last order from the post office and you are making me buy new stuff! That 2x2 pyramorphix looks lovely.


----------



## martywolfman (Sep 16, 2016)

Haha, sorry


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Oct 4, 2016)

All problems with my uploading are fixed and I can consistently upload now. I sent you some messages in pms.


----------



## Kotra25 (Oct 14, 2016)

Is there any chanse of adding affiliate links?


----------



## martywolfman (Oct 16, 2016)

It's not something that's possible at the moment with the software I use.


----------



## Kotra25 (Oct 17, 2016)

I thought you were supposed to do it trough a thirdparty website but I don't know.


----------



## martywolfman (Oct 18, 2016)

Yes, but it has to have some way to interact with the store software so that it can keep track of who bought what using the affiliate link.


----------



## pipkiksass (Oct 18, 2016)

Back in to cubing after 12 months off - decided to upgrade from my current main (Weilong v1), as NOBODY is using that anymore, and just placed my first order (a Valk 3) with ThePuzzleStore.uk. You weren't around yet when I quit. 

Looking forward to receiving my puzzle and hopefully doing business with you again in future. I'll be sure to post an update when I receive my puzzle later in the week!


----------



## martywolfman (Oct 18, 2016)

Indeed - I only started the store about 7 months ago.

Thanks for the purchase, unfortunately it was slightly too late to go in today's post, so it will be on the way tomorrow. The Valk is a great choice, a superb quality cube.


----------



## Kotra25 (Oct 18, 2016)

martywolfman said:


> Yes, but it has to have some way to interact with the store software so that it can keep track of who bought what using the affiliate link.


Cookies?


----------



## martywolfman (Oct 18, 2016)

Well, all sites pretty much use cookies, but the store software still has to be able to write them, and read them, in terms of the affiliate link, to keep track of the purchases and assign whatever discount or credit is needed to go to the affiliate.

Like I said, the software I use currently, just doesn't have that functionality included.


----------



## Kotra25 (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm still not shure but I guess I have to believe you .


----------



## Kotra25 (Oct 22, 2016)

Is coupon codes an alternative? I don't think I'll get one but i'm curious


----------



## pipkiksass (Oct 23, 2016)

martywolfman said:


> Indeed - I only started the store about 7 months ago.
> 
> Thanks for the purchase, unfortunately it was slightly too late to go in today's post, so it will be on the way tomorrow. The Valk is a great choice, a superb quality cube.



No worries, cube received and will definitely be using you again! 

Fast processing and dispatch, cube was well protected, spot on service, many thanks... Wouldn't hesitate to recommend this store.

I was skeptical about the hype with the Valk 3, but M turns especially are far smoother than my weilong. Cubes genuinely have come a long way in 12 months! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martywolfman (Oct 23, 2016)

Great, I'm glad you're happy with it


----------



## martywolfman (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi Guys, a lot of new items in stock this week, including:


SenHuan (New Moyu sub-brand) Mars 3x3 – comes in similar packaging to the Weilong GTS, with breaking in tools.


MoHuan Chufeng 3x3


Moyu MF3

Moyu MF5

Moyu Weilong GTS Dual adjustment tools

Moyu Weilong SQ1

Plus a lot of other items have been restocked, and more are on the way.


Please take a look.


----------



## SenorJuan (Nov 5, 2016)

I think you would sell a lot of the new Shengshou Master Pyraminx if you could obtain them.
Also, I noticed the absence of the 3x3x3 Ghost cube, that's another worth stocking.

Re: your shop website, the option to filter products by price could do with a tweak, maybe have the bands 0-7, 7-15, 15-25, etc.
And the product review for the LanLan Domino appears to be for a different puzzle, maybe a 2x2x3 cuboid ?

I'm impressed with your shop ,and service, and have recommended you to several friends. I wish you success with the business.


----------



## martywolfman (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks for the comments.

The Master Pyraminxes are on the way 

The lack of ghost cube is a conscious choice, since I can't obtain the original version. 

Yeah, I know those price bands are skewed, but that's an automated process created by the software I use, not something I have created myself. As far as I'm aware I can't change them manually, but I'll take a look.


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 10, 2016)

Seriously Marty, the software on your site is SO frustrating. I've been trying to buy a Yuxin Blue 4x4 for the last 20 minutes. I have an account (from my last purchase, which was smooth as silk), and checked out last time via PayPal. All great, until this time I got stuck in a loop where I paid via PayPal, then got taken back to enter address details. Again. And again. And again.

You expect things to be easier second time around, but now I've got to a message telling me "It appears that your PayPal funding source has failed three times. Please choose a different payment method."

My PayPal funding source hasn't failed. There's enough in the account that feeds it to buy the cube several hundred times over. What's happened is your merchant software (which I was about to compliment you on, by the way) has somehow got stuck in a very irritating loop.

Anyway, I don't have my card on me right now, so I'll complete my purchase in the morning using the same card as I use via PayPal, but entering the card number. Highly frustrating and very irritating. 

If I complete my purchase in the morning, when can you dispatch my cube? Was really hoping to get the order finished tonight so you'd see it in the morning and I'd get my nice shiny new cube sooner, but looks like I can't do that now.

Love your site - your range of cubes is excellent and everything LOOKS great, but it's little software glitches like this that can ruin a great store. 

Please feel free to drop me a PM to discuss! Thanks, and keep up the good work.


----------



## martywolfman (Nov 10, 2016)

Damn, sorry to hear that. That's frustrating indeed.

There's no way for me to know the cause unfortunately. I didn't create the software, and there's no way for me to edit the code myself to try to fix it.

Whatever was the problem it's a rare bug, because I do know that lots of people have made orders succesfully. I have had a couple of people comment something similar in the past though. It sounds like there's some sort of cumminication problem between paypal and the store at that time or something, from what I can make out.

The other people that had the problem tried again a little later and it worked fine. Not a good solution I know, and I'm sure it may lead to me losing costumers, on occasion.

Unfortunately the only alternative would be to migrate the store to a new software platform, which would be a pretty huge undertaking.

Any orders placed before 2pm on a weekday are dispatched same day, so it won't make any difference to when you recieve your cube.


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi Marty, I fully appreciate that it's the storefront software, rather than the site or anything under your control, I was purely giving you feedback (and venting, sorry!).

I've just placed my order, which went through fine. Following on from your comments, what I did was go all the way through to payment step-by-step, rather than clicking the PayPal option. I still paid via PayPal, but didn't take the shortcut of clicking on the 'Or use PayPal' option, which is what I was doing last night. 

I'll avoid the tempting yellow PayPal button, in future. Not sure if you can disable this? It's still there as an option when you get to payment anyway, and the shortcut seems to be a little buggy.


----------



## martywolfman (Nov 10, 2016)

Not at all it's fine - I would find that very frustrating too!

Yeah, I've suspected that paypal button might be causing problems in the past, unfortunately it's added automatically, and as far as I'm aware I can't disable it. I'll have another look through the options though, and see if I can find anything.

Thanks for the new order too, it will be on the way to you today


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 13, 2016)

Marty, when will you have the stickerless Valk 3 back in stock? I'm thinking of making a magnetic one, and can't risk butchering my main!


----------



## martywolfman (Nov 13, 2016)

They will hopefully be arriving on Tuesday. The shipment is in the country, waiting to pass customs inspection.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 14, 2016)

I will be doing a new order very soon Marty as you already know. Any point hanging on for the Qiyi 6x6, I know you had them on order. 

Also has to be said I think your store is fantastic with great personal service. Keep up the excellent work Marty


----------



## martywolfman (Nov 14, 2016)

The Valks and WuHua's have both arrived today - The black and stickerless valks are available on the store now. I will add the mint green version this evening.

The WuHua's should be ready to go this evening 

And of course, thanks for the kind words, it's much appreciated!


----------



## SenorJuan (Nov 17, 2016)

I was just curious as to what was involved in the 'search by price' links that have inappropriate bands.
It seemed pretty straightforwards to hack the links to do what I wanted.
So for anyone else that may be interested, here's Marty's stock of sub-£7 products, there's a decent selection there:
http://thepuzzlestore.uk/shop-all/?price_min=0&price_max=7&sort=
Just tinker with the "0" and "7" in the address bar to get different price bands.


----------



## martywolfman (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi Guys, a few new items in stock this week:

Shengshou master / 4 layers Pyraminx
Moyu Weishi GTS
Dayan Gem III (just a few unfortunately)
Dayan Gem IV
DaYan Bermuda Megaminx series
VeryPuzzle new Tuttminx
VeryPuzzle Hex Shaper
YJ Love cube (heart shaped shape-mod - one of the trickier 3x3 shape mods)

Please take a look!


----------



## Kotra25 (Nov 20, 2016)

The 4 layer pyraminx sounds interesting but I don't know if I'm gonna buy it.

Are there gonna be any black Friday sales?


----------



## James Snowden (Dec 10, 2016)

Will you stock the weishi gts in stickerless soon? Also, will you stock the mojue m3?


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 10, 2016)

Are you getting the Wuque in soon @martywolfman?


----------



## martywolfman (Dec 10, 2016)

James Snowden said:


> Will you stock the weishi gts in stickerless soon? Also, will you stock the mojue m3?



Yes - The stickerless Weishi wasn't available when I got my original shipment. So I got the black and white, with the intention of getting the stickerless later.

The M3, well, basically there were suddenly so many new cubes, i couldn't get everything. The M3 got left out...and I'll be honest I forgot about it. i'll try to get some soon after Christmas.



newtonbase said:


> Are you getting the Wuque in soon @martywolfman?



The wuque has been available on the store for a few days now.


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 10, 2016)

martywolfman said:


> The wuque has been available on the store for a few days now.



So it is. Sorry, I only looked on the front page.


----------



## James Snowden (Dec 10, 2016)

Great, look forward making an order soon.


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 18, 2016)

Hey Marty, I've just ordered a stickerless WuShuang - was going to hold off until the stickerless WuHua was in stock, but decided I couldn't wait! 

I assume it's business as usual for the next few days, depending on how Royal Mail are coping with the Xmas rush?!

Any idea when you'll have the WuHua stickerless back in stock?


----------



## martywolfman (Dec 29, 2016)

Wow, sorry for the late reply, I didn't notice your question, sorry about that. It was extremely hectic for the few weeks leading up to Christmas, and I missed the notification

The Wuhua's have just come in today.


----------



## Lewis (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi,
Do you know when the YJ YuHu Megaminx will be back in stock? All three colours seem to be sold out on the site.


----------



## martywolfman (Jan 6, 2017)

They are on the way, Hopefully they should arrive late next week.


----------



## Sk23 (Jan 21, 2017)

Will you stock the Wuque in stickerless and black soon?


----------



## pipkiksass (Jan 21, 2017)

Sk23 said:


> Will you stock the Wuque in stickerless and black soon?



Pretty sure the WuQue stickerless says back in stock around 23rd Jan, at least it did when I last checked.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sk23 (Jan 21, 2017)

pipkiksass said:


> Pretty sure the WuQue stickerless says back in stock around 23rd Jan, at least it did when I last checked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh sorry overread that part thanks


----------



## martywolfman (Jan 24, 2017)

They are back in stock now


----------



## pipkiksass (Jan 24, 2017)

martywolfman said:


> They are back in stock now



Hi Marty, just ordered one, and some lube. I forgot I was also going to order another stickerless Valk, was too excited about new stock. Any chance you could add a stickerless Valk to my order, and send me a PayPal invoice for the difference? If I try to place a new order I'll have to shell out for 2 loads of postage! Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martywolfman (Jan 24, 2017)

Sure, no problem, I'll send it now.


----------



## T1_M0 (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes, the prices are so cheap! I've already ordered three times from you in just over month (I have newly got into cubing). Best store for European cubers who want affordable prices but also fast and cheap shipping!


----------



## martywolfman (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks, I'm glad you like the store, and thanks for placing so many orders


----------



## Joackim09 (Mar 4, 2017)

martywolfman said:


> Thanks, I'm glad you like the store, and thanks for placing so many orders


Hi guys I'm sorry if I do mistakes but I'm a French studient x)
I would like to buy 4 cubes and i'd like to know how much time it will take to come in France ? Thank you.


----------



## martywolfman (Mar 6, 2017)

It's impossible to give an exact time, but it normally takes around a week to 10 days.


----------



## Lewis (Mar 13, 2017)

Not strictly cubing-related, but on the Europe map on the homepage of the site, what do the boundaries/different colours represent? I've been on the site like a hundred times and only just now noticed it's not the standard country borders, but the text is too small to display/read for me.


----------



## martywolfman (Mar 13, 2017)

I have no idea to be honest. It was just a map of the Europe area that I found online that had nice bright colours to catch the eye. I suspect it's an old map of where borders used to be in times gone by.


----------



## SenorJuan (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm no history expert, but it appears to be Europe in approx 1400 - 1500 AD, based on the States I can make out, like the Ottoman Empire, and the regional breakdown around Italy, eg. the Savoy area, and Papal States.

Edit: Google found me this map for 1500, it's similar:
http://maplists.com/wp-content/uploads/map-of-europe-1500-ad-47748742.jpg


----------



## martywolfman (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi Guys - I've been a bit remiss about doing updates lately, however here's one 

New in today we've got some new QiYI products - 

2x2 QiDi
4x4 QiYuan
3x3 sail 60mm

Also we've launched a new range of lube with more varieties to choose from, please check them out:

http://thepuzzlestore.uk/shop-all/?sort=newest

ALos in recent weeks we've added a lot of other new products:

Yuxin Huanglong cubes 7x7 - 11x11
Witeden 2x2x6 and 2x2x5
Speedstacks gen 4 timer, mat and bags
Speedstacks GX edge timer and mat
Lanlan Crazy Comet by Oska van Deventer


----------



## cuber314159 (May 10, 2017)

Please get DNM37, lubbicle1 and the new SCS lubes as shipping from America is way to much and if you ordered it then you would probably get a bulk discount and shipping would.Not be too much and you would help many European cubers


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 10, 2017)

https://www.google.pl/search?tbs=sb...tDFbETUpXufdwxH0UgW0-hb_1UjOb3-vQKfGeKMAeB1Q#

I just right clicked on it, pressed "Search for image in google" and it says it is a map of Europe in 1800


----------



## Villssoni (Jun 7, 2017)

My question is stypid , but can I buy from you without making an account?


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 7, 2017)

Villssoni said:


> My question is stypid , but can I buy from you without making an account?


Yes


----------



## martywolfman (Jun 8, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Yes



T1_M0 beat me to it, but yes, you can


----------



## Villssoni (Jun 9, 2017)

Nice! I maybe Will order from you


----------



## cubaru (Jul 15, 2017)

Can I ask what the green velvet lube is and how it compares to the other lubes that you carry?


----------



## martywolfman (Jul 15, 2017)

It's a lower viscosity lube than any of the other own brand lubes. It's thicker than maru lube though. However it won't evaporate, as it's oil based, not water based.


----------



## cubaru (Jul 15, 2017)

Sounds interesting, I'll think about picking it up along with some 1k and 5k. Thanks for your quick reply.


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Aug 18, 2017)

Do you know if you'll be stocking the MoFang Jiaoshi Mini? The only place I find it is international sites and don't want to wait ages for shipping.


----------



## martywolfman (Aug 20, 2017)

I'm sure I will get them, but I can't give you a specifc time frame I'm afraid. it won't be for at least a few weeks.


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Aug 20, 2017)

martywolfman said:


> I'm sure I will get them, but I can't give you a specifc time frame I'm afraid. it won't be for at least a few weeks.



No worries, might end up getting it somewhere else or maybe I'll wait


----------



## martywolfman (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi guys,

there are a bunch of Black Friday deals now available on the website. Buy 1 get 1 free deals, and up to 66% off selected items.

http://thepuzzlestore.uk/all-puzzles/black-friday-weekend-deals/


----------



## martywolfman (Nov 22, 2018)

Black Friday is starting early!
Hello everyone, we've decided to start the Black Friday weekend sales early, with discounts up to 70%, and Buy1 Get 1 free offers.
Some of the Special offers are in very limited quantities so don't wait! When they're gone, they're gone.
All offers end at Midnight on Monday.

https://www.thepuzzlestore.uk/all-puzzles/black-friday-weekend-deals-2018/?sort=featured&page=1


----------

